# I own This Bay!



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Hit the lights on the canals in Sea Isle Friday night. We were fishing out of kayaks and staying outside the main bayfront channel markers. First set of lights we pull up to this guy goes "Oh no you are not fishing under my lights. I will turn them off" I said go ahead so he did







. We moved on thinking what a jerk. A few minutes later caught an 18 " trout on the flats off the channel. That was it except for some dinks.







So don't forget that those home owners with lights shining on the bay own the bay and all the fish in it.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

At least they own the lights.


----------



## 2madmax7 (Apr 10, 2007)

Truth is if you show up on a week night they do not care. 
Personal experience tell me a few guys are real jerks, snag the dock, lights etc. 
And then you have the boaters that pull up and make a heck of a racket, fish in lights are spooky.
So there are two sides to the story, And I have been known to kill the lights my own self.


----------



## 2112 (Oct 4, 2006)

Fish in the lights are spooky, true.

Catch one or two and they all go away for at least 15 mins and then may not come back 

at all.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

2madmax7 said:


> Truth is if you show up on a week night they do not care.
> Personal experience tell me a few guys are real jerks, snag the dock, lights etc.
> And then you have the boaters that pull up and make a heck of a racket, fish in lights are spooky.
> So there are two sides to the story, And I have been known to kill the lights my own self.


Exactly right.
People also come into the canals in kayaks and jonboats and steal props, electronics, and fishing equipment. 
There are a lot of lights just find some others......


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Give them respect and room when they are fishing on their own dock. If they're kind enough to leave the lights on when finished fishing, consider yourself lucky.

A simple 7amp gel cell and a green light added on your kayak will eliminate having to Bogart someone else's setup.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry, but that is what we do.. If you come chunking into our lights while we are fishing, that is just rude.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Mrschasintail said:


> Sorry, but that is what we do.. If you come chunking into our lights while we are fishing, that is just rude.


I agree 100%....but some people just don't get it


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

My lights are on 365 a year from dusk till dawn, but I have to admit if I am there and someone pulls up on my light, I feel they should at least ask if it is ok. If they ask and I am not fishing I let them every time. In fact the neighbor's house is a rental and I let their renters fish them but if you dont ask or wait for an invite then yes I have been known to shut them off or at least say some thing. Keep in mind, there is a cost to doing this, the light itself (about 189.00) and then then electricity to run it (about 25 a month). So just be considerate. As the owners get tired of cleaning up fishing line, various trash, and crappie lures


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Just fire up the generator and turn your lights on when they turn theirs off, they always love that.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Trinity Trout said:


> Just fire up the generator and turn your lights on when they turn theirs off, they always love that.


Lol, yep we do, the gigg'ers have been out in front of the house recently. But you need to watch yourself in Jamaica beach as we have a light ord. and if you are annoying someone with it after 11pm you can receive a fine.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Only professional fishing guides can say " I own this bay " ...oh yeah and tournament entrants too. LOL


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

............if I bought some property I don't want every "uninvited" guest sitting 15 feet from me. A little courtesy would go a long way for me....heck, I'm usually "the more the merrier" type. Just ask............

Btw, I DO think their should be some waterway restrictions. You pay alot of money for property on the water and as said earlier the lights aren't free.
Just my .02

BIG EDIT: If ya brought me a 12 pack of brew I could be persuaded to be a little nicer.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*OH No*

Well outcast , the folks have already shut the beach access down, Now waterway restrictions. Hell i,m thinking why not set up toll booths for the boaters/yakkers/jetskiers. The state could really rake in some bucks..

Slurp


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Mt.02 Is If They Are On There Peir Fishing Give Them There Respect & Move On-- If They Are Not On There Pier Fishing Don't Pull So Close That If They Did Come To Fish You Are To Close For Them To Fish. I've Caught Bigger Fish Out At The Edge Of The Lights Anyway.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Go buy your OWN lights and pay for the gas/electricity and quit crying. These light owners did not put them up for your use.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Its just plain rude to butt in on someone else's lights.
If you ask permission thats fine and good. 
To arrogantly barge into someone lights and then get P.O.'ed when they say something/turn them off is flat out childish.
Every day we see people on this board biotching about people "in their space" on the water.
How would YOU feel if you had done all the work to pay/set up the lights and some mooch comes along and wants to take advantage?
I'd turn them off too!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I was fishing on my dock last night in Pirates and had a guy in a barge (hurricane boat) come through fully loaded and went right in the middle of my lights. I was biting my tounge the whole time. Took 15 min before the fish started to come back but he knew he got close when I set my bobber and shrimp right on his port side after he made his turn. It was at night and I dont even see the reasoning of motoring into a fishing light not only can you not see but your disrupting other people trying to have a good time... We ended up with one 19" trout.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Waterway restrictions ? NOT

I dont want that camels nose under the tent. You can own all the land you can afford but the water is ours, yours and mine.

If you want private water , build a private lake. IMHO

I mean no offense but I get pretty passionate and riled when the concept of limiting my access to public things is being proposed.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

You do not own the water i can. sit in front of your dock all nite and nothing can be done .MOVE


----------



## ValleyBoy (May 26, 2005)

I've got some really nice roman candles set aside for instances like this. I consider it target practice and I'm not kidding either. And you want to escalate it, I'm set up for that too. You come to poach in my lights and you wont stay long, I promise that. That's just the way I am. I know it's probably a bit harsh but so be it. So be careful because there are more of us than you think.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Still*

If you read the starter post

it does not say if the guy was

fishing, on the porch, or just out there looking at his fish.

It is hard to make a judgement without knowing what he was doing.

If they are fishing their lights then for sure find another light but if they are not

then there could be nothing wrong with fishing a light if you stay off his

property and away from his dock so he will not feel as if you want to

borrow some of his equipment.

*As we all know there are nice people to complete A-- H---s out there

BOTH as light owners and fishermen.

*


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

lunkerbrad said:


> You do not own the water i can. sit in front of your dock all nite and nothing can be done .MOVE


But why would you other than to be an arse? The point is a little courtesy goes a long way.

I spend about $300 per year repairing my lights from damage done by others. Yes, it's a cost of living on the water. But have the same respect for my property that you would expect me to have for yours.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think it has anything to do with owning water/land/lights...its about courtesy alone! If someone is fishing their lights...then go on your merry way. If they are not then stay out of the main fishing area, because they might be waiting for a specific time. I've got friends that own waterfront property...as stated above...they end up repairing lots of things on their pier due to others abuses.

Late,
Cox


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

it really burns me up when airplanes fly over my property


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Uh............yeah right............I believe that attitude may turn your whole night sour.........heck...I don't even live on the water but I would come just to watch.

Courtesy is the key....if a person is a pr!ck........they'll probably get what they deserve sooner or later. I sure wouldn't try to be a jerk if someone was taking offense to me fishing "their" lights. If it were me and the "fisherman" was not courteous..........he/she would not enjoy fishing"with" me. Just my .02



lunkerbrad said:


> You do not own the water i can. sit in front of your dock all nite and nothing can be done .MOVE


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

*WoW!*



ValleyBoy said:


> I've got some really nice roman candles set aside for instances like this. I consider it target practice and I'm not kidding either. And you want to escalate it, I'm set up for that too. You come to poach in my lights and you wont stay long, I promise that. That's just the way I am. I know it's probably a bit harsh but so be it. So be careful because there are more of us than you think.


That is unbelievable. You are part of the reason the world is the way it is. That being said..I take my 11 year old sometimes in Tiki, always during the week, and i have never been yelled at or had the lights turned off. I don't fish. I run the motor while he stands on front of the boat and all i have ever encountered is nice friendly people mostly sitting out on their decks having drinks. Very friendly people. Thanks to yall that live there. The little one has a blast.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

ValleyBoy said:


> I've got some really nice roman candles set aside for instances like this. I consider it target practice and I'm not kidding either. And you want to escalate it, I'm set up for that too. You come to poach in my lights and you wont stay long, I promise that. That's just the way I am. I know it's probably a bit harsh but so be it. So be careful because there are more of us than you think.


Those are big words there partner. You think you would really resort to this sort of violence over fishing? If the answer is yes then I think you really need to talk to a head Dr. or maybe your Preist. LOL Man how would you feel if you injured a child?


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ive asked a few times with mixed results. I usually have my kids with me and if I see someone I ask them if its ok if I come back with the kids later and fish. Most of the time when they are finished they leave the lights on- I dont fish or fish near when someone is fishing their dock.


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

I don't think this is about right away. Water right away is free and places like homeowners, marinas etc.... need to learn/keep that in mind. 

Top ten reasons you are inconsiderate:
1. You put yourself before everyone else.
2. You are a guide and feel like the water is your office. Hey, that's my pencil!
3. You join as a crew member and think you are ONLY going to hold a rod the entire time.
4. You see someone catch a fish and you join them. Just like you do when you are in a bar and see someone buying drinks. Belly on up!
5. You see someone's in the water and you drive on over to see what's going on: Doing 30 mph.......
6. You see someone fishing their lights and you join in. Then you ask for a beer. 
7. You borrow money for bait, and count on your short term memory loss to forget about the pay back. Then you don't invite them to go fishing.
8. You see someone anchored up and want to tie off on them......
9. You force the other boat to give up waterway because you are going somewhere really important
10. You get drunk, eat and then proceed to clean your boat so it's ready for the next time. Nice to know that you treat water like your own trash can.....

Just be respectful and we wouldn't have all these problems! You may have rights, but that doesn't mean you have to punish others because of it.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

lunkerbrad said:


> You do not own the water i can. sit in front of your dock all nite and nothing can be done .MOVE


Acutally you are mistaken here with this statement. The land under the water can be and is commonly deeded to an individual or corporation in the state of Texas. This gives them full right as to activies that occur on the water. Once you enter a canal community you are doing so with their consent. They do have the right to have you removed from the waterways.

The point is, the owners of these water front homes have a lot invested, just be curtious and most will be more then willing to share the water.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Pretty good list Torque! Bottom line is be courteous............we all live "here" *


Torque said:


> I don't think this is about right away. Water right away is free and places like homeowners, marinas etc.... need to learn/keep that in mind.
> 
> Top ten reasons you are inconsiderate:
> 1. You put yourself before everyone else.
> ...


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

so if i am on the beach and a home owner tells me that the beach is not for fishing and he owns the house on the dunes there . i have to leave .


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I hate when people drive their cars down our street


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Roman candles? thats a bit harsh. Boat fire, blinded child. You might want to rethink that behavour


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

lunkerbrad said:


> You do not own the water i can. sit in front of your dock all nite and nothing can be done .MOVE


True but they can turn the lights off on your potlicking ASSS !


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

For the record, I havent fished out of a boat near a canal home's lights in well... forever.

Having said that I can tell you that should I decide to go fishing some night in a canal subdivison and somebody decided to fire a roman candle at me.... lets just say my response would be colorful and profoundly memorable. Not in a good way.....


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

lunkerbrad said:


> so if i am on the beach and a home owner tells me that the beach is not for fishing and he owns the house on the dunes there . i have to leave .


That is completely different. If you were on his Deeded land yes, if you are on the state beach no.

The land under the canals in most waterfront communities is Deeded. As such they can control it as they see fit.

With that said most communities to do not envoke their rights to make the canals members/owners only, as they do allow the general public access. But if you are being an Arse then yes they can have you move on.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

State statute says you have the right to defend yourself and use equal or greater force necessary.

Imagine the headlines on the news, Shootout on canal over piggy perch!


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Bottom line is have some pride...and don't be a potlicker !

Buy a generator and set of lights and go setup somewhere and catch fish for your self.....again have some self pride !


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Piledriver said:


> Actually you are mistaken here with this statement. The land under the water can be and is commonly deeded to an individual or corporation in the state of Texas. This gives them full right as to activities that occur on the water. Once you enter a canal community you are doing so with their consent. They do have the right to have you removed from the waterways.
> 
> The point is, the owners of these water front homes have a lot invested, just be cautious and most will be more then willing to share the water.


 i am always curtius but they only own the land not the water on top of it i have seen the problem with angler and home owner for 30 plus years tourney fishing .one lake i have seen the problem lake Austin . a lot of high class folks in there million dollar house i can flip my jig under there doc and no law is broken .as long as i do not step foot on the doc or property..








if they ask nicely and not shoot rockets at me i will be polite and move on but watch out alot of fishermen pack guns to .


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

Valleyboy- if this is true it is illegal- I sometimes take my kid as well as a gamewarden and his kid hitting lights at night. If you for some strange reason started endangering my kids life you would be breaking Texas Penal Code and would be dealt with accordingly. What you are doing would constitute Deadly Conduct by Texas Penal Code definition. Do yourself a favor and avoid a trip to jail or worse. If I was fishing in your lights and you shot a Roman candle at my boat I would leave and secure a warrant for your arrest. Just remember there is always someone more prepared than you are- I dont leave my weapons in my truck at night and many times I have a Rock River with an eotech on board. Wouldnt use it for you shooting a bottlerocket in my direction but what if by chance --- an idiot was shooting a bottle rocket at an idiot with a Rock River?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Dead idiot?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

BeachCityBoy said:


> True but they can turn the lights off on your potlicking ASSS !


 funny man i hunt sharks not pigy perch


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

What seems silly in this entire discussion is the fact the guy in the water is in a BOAT. 
He can fish 1000 square miles of saltwater and here he is potlicking some guys dock.
Thats pathetic.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Artifishual said:


> Those are big words there partner. You think you would really resort to this sort of violence over fishing? If the answer is yes then I think you really need to talk to a head Dr. or maybe your Preist. LOL Man how would you feel if you injured a child?


*That guy is the sort that shoots at bass fishermen during tournaments. They are rarely concerned with the consequences of their actions. There is something genuinely wrong with that kind of person.

Cg*


----------



## matagordaman (Jun 1, 2004)

*Lights*

What's the difference between fishing under someone's lights and anchoring up ten feet from another boat who's on fish?? Another example is the boat that runs into a flock of birds and school of trout when a couple of boats have set up a drift to slowly work them over...I don't see the difference..Who's the jerk in this situation??


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

Matagordaman- I agree with you 100% that folks need to be more respectful of others and what you mention above I'm sure has happened to all of us at one time or another. What amazes me is that someone would step up to doing something that is dangerous because someone uses poor judgement or manners? I just try to do my part and teach my kids proper water manners as well as any and all folks I take fishing with me- I even explain things to them so if they go they will know proper manners. Some folks may have never been taught or know not to cut another persons wade or drift. Maybe if they were taught they wouldnt do it in the future. We have all made mistakes and Ill make some in the future Im sure but dont endanger me or my family because I made an honest mistake.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Seems like we unleashed alot of testosterone for what is by and large a bunch of 10-14 inch dink trout under canal lights that nobody should be all that concerned about anyway. LOL

Now I know somebody will throw down a story about a 10 fish 47 lb stringer they caught in Bayou Vista or some such but we all know in our heart of hearts that those are rare, danged rare.

You waterfront guys have a blast. I used to own one but got tired of toting my lawnmower upstairs everytime Dr. Neal pointed at some counter clockwise air mass. LOL If you havent dealt with the leavings of a hurricane at your waterfront home, you are in for a treat. Happy digging.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

I had a guy shoot an air rifle in my direction while fly fishing on the Guadalupe. Gave a statement to the Police but nothing ever happend. The guy said he was shooting at a squirel.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*dang..*



ValleyBoy said:


> I've got some really nice roman candles set aside for instances like this. I consider it target practice and I'm not kidding either. And you want to escalate it, I'm set up for that too. You come to poach in my lights and you wont stay long, I promise that. That's just the way I am. I know it's probably a bit harsh but so be it. So be careful because there are more of us than you think.


If you're on your dock fishing then courtesy alone dictates that other fishermen stay away. If you're not on it and you get upset that other people fish around it, then you're a couple of fritos shy of a frito pie. You dang sure would not want to fire off a Roman Candle at many fishermen that I know. Lets say you hit someone with one of your roman candles and burn them. Your property, dock and dandy lights now belong to the burn victim. Lastly, if anyone ever runs into Senor Valleyboy, remeber this:
Texas Parks and Wildlife § 62.0125. HARASSMENT OF HUNTERS, TRAPPERS, AND FISHERMEN.
(a) This section may be cited as the Sportsman's 
Rights Act.
(b) In this section: 
(1) "Wildlife" means all species of wild mammals, 
birds, fish, reptiles, or amphibians.
(2) "Process of hunting or catching" means any act 
directed at the lawful hunting or catching of wildlife, including 
camping or other acts preparatory to hunting or catching of 
wildlife that occur on land or water on which the affected person 
has the right or privilege of hunting or catching that wildlife.
(c) No person may intentionally interfere with another 
person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching 
wildlife.
And Finally:
(g) A person who violates this section commits an offense. 
An offense under this section is a Class B misdemeanor. <---That means jail

Some people's kids..


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Valleyboy must either be an internet tuff guy or an absolute moron that doesn't think about the consequences of his actions. Like the others have said, he pulls a stunt with a bottle rocket and burns someone, or worse yet the boater just filled up with fuel and a little overspill remains on the deck and causes an explosion, he'd be wearing a pinstrip suit pretty dang fast.

He probably didn't think that guys on boats carry guns for protection etc. Bottle rocket boy is gonna lose that battle everytime.


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

I think its bad edicate to potlick other peoples lights.


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*yea!*

Do Not Come And Wreck My Hole!! If Your There In Your Gayak Banging Around The Trout Will Not Hang Around!


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Give me a break! "Planes flying overhead" and "cars going down the street" has NOTHING to do with a homeowner setting up lights for THIER enjoyment at thier own home. This is a perfect example of what little RESPECT people have for other's these days. Those homeowners do not set up lights for every honok in the bay to come fish and that should be repsected. Go invest your own money, time and labor in a set of lights and fish them. Matter of fact, Go set them up out on the dike and see how many honok's you get casting into your lights. I'm sure you won't mind! Yea right!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

scm said:


> Matter of fact, Go set them up out on the dike and see how many honok's you get casting into your lights. I'm sure you won't mind! Yea right!


Great analogy! I agree, if someone doesn't want you in their lights, stay out.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Canal lights*

Here's my 2 cents....If my lights are on and I am not fishing you are more than welcome to fish. I do not have a under water light but a 1500 watt stadium light so I do not leave it on all night. I went out the other night to turn it off and there was a Kayak fishing my light so I left it on for him and came back later and turned it off. It's all about respect, and even though I don't own the water you are pretty much fishing my back yard so enjoy yourself but please respect my property as if it where your own. And the light whether mounted to my house or under the water is my property.

Most people who fish the lights at Tiki are very curtious and many even ask before fishing. However there has been on occasion people who have broken underwater lights, cast onto your dock and get out of the boat to retrieve their bait, tangled with your line while your fishing and many other things so you can see why some homeowners, not all, can get a little upset. If they do get upset and turn the light off it's their right, they bought it and pay the light bill, just move on. Gater


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

I did some simple research and it seems that most, if not all canal lot owners do own the part of the waterway in front of their property, especially in those canal subdivisions. Most all have ordinances against "Trespassers". It seems that all the owner has to do is call the local law enforcement and the person will be arrested and fined. The owner doesn't even have to address your presence. I was told that when law enforecement approaches, you will be asked two questions, Do you own the property you are parked in front of? and Do you have permission to park in front of said property? I was told there has been too many breakins and damaged property so there is a zero tolerance policy in effect. 

As for property owners taking matters in their own hands, my source tells me this is not advised and will only lead to violence. The law is on your side and trespassers wil be arrested.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Since there is some aire of ownership of the water that is lit by a dock-owner's fishing lights, I want owners of all lighted piers to pay $1 per year per square foot for every square foot illuminated by a fishing light.

If I ever get to the point that a couple of dudes in yaks ruin my fishing experience, I'm throwing my poles in the garbage.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Anyone who says that fishing under someone else's light is a potlicker is displaying an elitist attitude. Not everyone can afford to own a house on the water with a pier and a light for night fishing. If you do not want someone to fish under it then turn it off.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Demi-John lights*

We fish around Demi John Island on Bastrop bayou at night in the lights, We always stay out of peoples lights and well out of their casting range but can still catch plenty of fish on the outside of their lights and most of the time that is were the bigger fish are anyway, We also bring along our green light because if they turn their lights off and you set out the green light the trout will come straight into our green light, so that works out even better. Something else we have found is that if the tide is coming in and you place the green light up stream of their pier the trout will come into the greenlight and get even thicker in your green light than the pier lights downstream.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Pocboy said:


> Anyone who says that fishing under someone else's light is a potlicker is displaying an elitist attitude. Not everyone can afford to own a house on the water with a pier and a light for night fishing. If you do not want someone to fish under it then turn it off.


So that gives you the right to be a Potlicker ? If that's your excuse for being a Potlicker, that's pretty weak....lol


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

Bobby Miller said:


> If I ever get to the point that a couple of dudes in yaks ruin my fishing experience, I'm throwing my poles in the garbage.


GREEN TO YOU, IT SEEMS LIKE MORE AND MORE PEOPLE LOSE SIGHT OF WHAT FISHING IS ALL ABOUT, ITS THE ONES WHO ARENT FISHING WE SHOULD BE GETTIN UPSET ABOUT, I MEAN THERE ARE ALOT WORSE THINGS PEOPLE COULD BE DOING THAN FISHING, I UNDERSTAND THE GETTING UPSET WHEN PEOPLES LIVES ARE ENDANGERED, BUT ALL THE PEOPLE GETTING UPSET ABOUT PEOPLE FISHING HERE OR OVER THERE OR NEXT TO THEM, OR BY THEIR HOUSE, TAKE A DEEP BREATH AND RELAX, AFTER ALL THEY'RE JUST FISHING. IMSTEAD OF GETTING UPSET WHY NOT STRIKE UP A CONVERSATION HECK YOU AT LEAST GOT ONE THING IN COMMON


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

BeachCityBoy said:


> So that gives you the right to be a Potlicker ? If that's your excuse for being a Potlicker, that's pretty weak....lol


THIS BOARD IS LUCKY TO HAVE SOMEONE LIKE YOU AROUND TO INFORM EVERYONE THAT THEY ARE ALL A BUNCH OF POTLICKERS, SERIOUSLY DUDE GET OVER IT YOUR CALLING EVERYONE A POTLICKER DOESNT MAKE YOU ANY BETTER A FISHERMAN AND I'M SURE YOU DONT CARE BUT IN MY EYES IT JUST MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE SOME IDIOT WHO TRIES TO SOUND COOL BY JUMPING ON SOME ANTI POTLICKER BANDWAGON


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

I've had people like you screw up my fishing, and wading enough over the years. No, I don't care for Potlickers.


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

also i do bellieve that whoever started this thread had no right for being upset with someone turning off their own light


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*anaolgy..*

Why don't you property owners watch the next bass masters, FLW, et al. and watch how many "pro-potlickers" there are that fish around "private docks" in fresh water. While it's not lights, the boat pier was built with the landowners money and the potlicking pro fishermen are using them to catch fish. Do you see all the property owners on camera acting like fools screaming, "It's my dock!" 
If your light is in public water and you leave it on while you're not there, you may have to put up with some folks fishing it. If you're there fishing it and someone comes up and crowds your space (potlicks), I'm on your side. Otherwise, turn it off if you don't want people using it. It's pretty simple folks.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

It is bad etiquette to be mean to someone who is fishing, even (especially) when you think they are wrong and/or stupid.

It is bad form and sometimes a felony to hurl projectiles at other Texans.

If you know you are big and bad... there is always somebody out there who can and will ring your bell. Just ask Mike Tyson.

If a cop gets called out over a fishing dispute, then everybody needs to go to jail.


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

everyone keeps saying IF YOU DONT LIKE IT TURN IT OFF. IF yall didnt read the original post thats what he did. He told them they were not going to fish his light and he turned it off. Sorry, but fish when and where ever you want, but dont complain because someone decides to turn thier light off. If the homeowner ran them off or told them to stay away from his dock then I would agree the guy was a jerk, but dont get upset because someone turns of thier light. I think yall missed the point here the kayaker is complaining about the homeowner turning his light off, not the homeowner complaining about the kayaker fishing his light.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

Take good high quality photo's of them potlicking and post them on this site, if we all did that there would be alittle less potlicking going on. or throw a rubber snake at them and watch them tip over in there yak trying to get away. Jokes aside, if they enforced the lights on the boats being on in the dark, this would eliminate 90 percent of nighttime boat/yak activity in these canals. how many boats do you see at night with their red and greens on with their white light on in the back?


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

beachcityboy is a ****licker from way back.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Pocboy said:


> beachcityboy is a buttlicker from way back.


That's a bit much, don't you think?


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Nah, I'm just acting childish like he is. He gives me a red for stating my opinion then it's on. There, I cleaned it up.


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

whewww,i think we wore this one out.maybe we should quit beating this dead horse and go catch some fish.i do believe that courtesy and respect go along way,just my belief.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

It's been too long since I've been fishing, maybe that's why I'm so grouchy.


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

me too brother.hoping to get a little wade in this coming weekend.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm guessing it will be a while before we have another family "get together"?


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

captdean said:


> it really burns me up when airplanes fly over my property


roflmao ...i got that


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh yeah...time for popcorn!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

gater said:


> Here's my 2 cents....If my lights are on and I am not fishing you are more than welcome to fish. I do not have a under water light but a 1500 watt stadium light so I do not leave it on all night. I went out the other night to turn it off and there was a Kayak fishing my light so I left it on for him and came back later and turned it off. It's all about respect, and even though I don't own the water you are pretty much fishing my back yard so enjoy yourself but please respect my property as if it where your own. And the light whether mounted to my house or under the water is my property.
> 
> Most people who fish the lights at Tiki are very curtious and many even ask before fishing. However there has been on occasion people who have broken underwater lights, cast onto your dock and get out of the boat to retrieve their bait, tangled with your line while your fishing and many other things so you can see why some homeowners, not all, can get a little upset. If they do get upset and turn the light off it's their right, they bought it and pay the light bill, just move on. Gater


 nice


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

If you catch fish...share some fillets with the owner!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Call me stupid, I purposely put brush piles off my Lake house dock and everyone fishes it. I even have a sign that says "Crappie Stop"


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

zup stupid?


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

so anyone been using any croaker lately? i love the way sow trout taste :dance:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Zup......lol


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Most of you forget how lucky you are to have the freedom we do. TGhe freedom to turn the lights off, or paddle your yak up a canal searching for the elusive speckled sea trout. I am sure there are many soldiers, marines, sailors, and airmen that would love to be at home right now catching fish. So the next time you decide to go shooting roman candles at a boater, or tossing your speck rig up into the lights, when a family is fishing off of THEIR dock, remember how good WE have it as Americans. RESPECT is the biggest factor here guys. There is a right and wrong way to go about things. Use your head a little and I think us Texan's can get along.


----------



## minner skinner (Feb 25, 2005)

try fishing lights at 2 am and there is usually no problem. fish at 10:30 Sat night and expect a angry light owner. 

please raise your hand if you even potlicked a flock of seagulls?


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

I see what Beach City Boy's problem is he has been working in a chemical plant for 30 years and probably has all kinds of tumors on his inbread brain.


----------



## 2madmax7 (Apr 10, 2007)

LOL be nice now. Even when I have the kids out if a yakker pulls up and politely asks we love the company and have fun together. Hell I will go get the fella/gal a beer and food if he is polite. This is Texas. The game/fish belong to us all. I purposely leave the lights on 24/7 knowing that the smart guys are hitting it on the off nights. Mon. thru Thurs. would be the best, especially for a shift worker.
My freind and I were out(his pier) one morning about 5:30. He has one of those big 1000 watt green lights that shine on the water. **** thing lights up half of west bay. Any boater can hit the back side of the light and be 1000' feet away. Also that is where the sows are. So this cat in a power boat blows in at about 30 knots right thru the middle of the light, stops next to the pier and casts into the light. He thens wonders where all of the fish went? We wanted to shoot the s.o.b. but had to laugh at such ignorance. So off he goes right back thru the middle.
The way to do the lights is slow down way out and look for movement. Cast to the edges. Any of your favorite lures or baits will work. Be patient.The fish tend to come and go in cycles. Usually you will have a limit in a couple of hours. And is you see the owner ask politely and thank them. You may end up on the pier and have a safe house for blow up squalls.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Most of you forget how lucky you are to have the freedom we do. TGhe freedom to turn the lights off, or paddle your yak up a canal searching for the elusive speckled sea trout. I am sure there are many soldiers, marines, sailors, and airmen that would love to be at home right now catching fish. So the next time you decide to go shooting roman candles at a boater, or tossing your speck rig up into the lights, when a family is fishing off of THEIR dock, remember how good WE have it as Americans. RESPECT is the biggest factor here guys. There is a right and wrong way to go about things. Use your head a little and I think us Texan's can get along.


Thank you! Well said.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Boaters tend to not like 4 train lights shined on their boat when they attempt to fish my lights..... they are just alittle bright.:smile:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckthreat said:


> Do Not Come And Wreck My Hole!! If Your There In Your *Gayak* Banging Around The Trout Will Not Hang Around!


What is a gayak?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Piledriver said:


> That is completely different. If you were on his Deeded land yes, if you are on the state beach no.
> 
> The land under the canals in most waterfront communities is Deeded. As such they can control it as they see fit.
> 
> With that said most communities to do not envoke their rights to make the canals members/owners only, as they do allow the general public access. But if you are being an Arse then yes they can have you move on.


Actually, the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers has control of the middle 50% of the canals as far as permits for use. The property owners can own up to 25% of the submerged land of canals in general. In Sea Isle, the plat for the subdivision includes 10 feet of canal per lot. That is to allow for boat lifts. Anything beyond 10 feet is public.

I live across the canal from marina in Sea Isle. I've had people fish into my light from marina while I was fishing. That's when I turn the light off. Then again, I've turned the light on for kids who were fishing off of the bulkhead at the marina.

As everyone else has been saying, just be polite.

GY


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

*Courtesy*

A little courtesy goes a long way. In the original post I don't know what experience the homeowner has had to make him not want anyone fishing his lights (and they are his) but at face value he was just being a jerk.

There is no shortage of lighted docks so just find one no one else is fishing and catch all the little 10" trout you want. If the home owner is there and outside just ask him if he minds if you fish around his dock - that's what most folks do around my dock and I've never had a problem other than the occaisional late night visitors who were more interested in drinking than fishing.

Just be respectful of other people and their property.


----------



## rumdumb (Apr 17, 2008)

Scenario, My family and i are sitting on the porch fishing on and off laughing, having a good time you know things that bay homeowners do while their fishing lights are on. When low and behold here pulls up three guys in a boat parks in the light and starts to fish (no big deal we usually do not worry about that) but the driver of the boat, a gentleman and rogue scholar obviously, stands up and pulls his short pants leg up to gain access to something he has not seen since his childhood and begins to urinate in our direction. My mother in law and all of us were appalled by the sight of such a large man exposing what god had given him. This prompted a quick flip of the light switch to encouarge them to move on. And people wonder why home owners do not like uninvited people fishing in front of their house. Note our home sits on a point so the other side of the boat was facing an uninhabited island. true story.


----------



## L.T.K.56 (Nov 2, 2006)

think its more about how you were raised.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Some of the attitudes on this post are ridiculous. Here's the way I see it:

1. If someone is fishing the lights from the dock, troll on by and wave.
2. If no one is fishing from the dock and lights are on , feel free to fish them. If someone comes out to fish, move on to the next set of lights. 
3. Never ever get out of your boat for any reason if you don't own the property.

I just don't see why its an issue if you follow the rules above. If you try to fish someones lights while they are out there, you are a grade A a-hole. If you turn off the light on someone because you see them make a cast at fish in your light but you aren't fishing that's your right but I'm glad I'm not a ***** as big as you.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Actually, the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers has control of the middle 50% of the canals as far as permits for use. The property owners can own up to 25% of the submerged land of canals in general. In Sea Isle, the plat for the subdivision includes 10 feet of canal per lot. That is to allow for boat lifts. Anything beyond 10 feet is public.
> 
> I live across the canal from marina in Sea Isle. I've had people fish into my light from marina while I was fishing. That's when I turn the light off. Then again, I've turned the light on for kids who were fishing off of the bulkhead at the marina.
> 
> ...


Your right about the individual, in Jamaica Beach we get 12 feet, however the ownership of the land in the middle it dependent on a case by case situation. In Jamaica Beach, the Canals are Not Public property and are held by the Jamaica Corporation aka the home owners association. A copy of the Deed restrictions paragraph 1, lines 11-14 indicates this clearly.

http://www.jamaicabeach.org/pdf/deeds/deeds_section_21.pdf

Another example that most people dont know about is English Bayou (the water on the east side f 61st is privately own and only the first 10 feet of water along the homes is own by them, if I remember correctly there a 10 foot right away for them to cross under the bridge.


----------



## baffined&perplexed (Feb 8, 2006)

most people will respect others "personal space". it is the small percentage of jerks who ruin everything. my analogy is a urinal, if someone is using one you don't move in and share the same one, you wait your turn, or you go to another spot. same with fishing if you can cast into the area a fisherman is working you are too close, and invading his "personal space". no you don't own the water in your "personal space" you are just using it momentarily, and others should, either wait, or move on. common courtesy and respect go a long way, turning the lights off is a hint you are invading. move on and be cool about it.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm glad we've moved on from the potlicking thing. I've never fished anyone's light from a boat, but how is taking advantage of an obvious opportunity potlicking. Of course you should move on if someone is fishing their own lights.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Pocboy said:


> I'm glad we've moved on from the potlicking thing. I've never fished anyone's light from a boat, but how is taking advantage of an obvious opportunity potlicking. Of course you should move on if someone is fishing their own lights.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

I did a google image search for "no potlicking" and it had a link to poster BeachCityBoy's avatar. Too funny. http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=no+potlicking&gbv=2


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe you two can shack up together.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Amazing.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

I've had my underwater green lights damaged twice by fishermen. And, I've had my boat seat ripped by someone casting from the canal to by boat slip.


Having said that, I'm kinda like a previous poster&#8230;I enjoy the company of fellow fishermen & have been known to offer a beer to a respectful fisherman fishing my lights. I've even offered more effective baits to them to help them catch more fish.


But I have no patience for those who disrespect others' property. Last year, I caught a young man stealing my neighbor's rods & reels&#8230;the "apprehension" was exciting & fulfilling, as both the thief & his accomplice were taken to jail. 



If you're fishing someone's lights, just be respectful & courteous. If you have waterfront property, BE VIGILANT&#8230;there lots of thieves & vandals patrolling the canals of West Bay by watercraft.


----------

